# Another Abandoned Farm in the Forest



## neill (Jul 16, 2011)

I have driven past 'B**** Farm' many, many times. What made me stop this one time and take a look around I don't know. The place is totally overgrown and falling apart, but....someone looks after the place! The paths around the house have been swept, and new seeds are in a hanging bird feeder, and a few other human touches that shows somebody cares. Is someone living in this ruined, derelict place, with half of the roof gone?? Unlikely, but I have only put up a few photos as a taste, and will continue to watch the place. If is is abandoned then this is another 'Hoarder's House', and I will post a much bigger report. In the drive are two overgrown cars, with no chance of anyone taking them.

Lastly, i'm going to keep the location under wraps - so no PMs asking where is it please! 






















































That's it - Enjoy!

N.


----------



## highcannons (Jul 16, 2011)

That's well good! I come across loads of abandoned farms up on Bodmin Moor, seems strange at first but I guess it's just changes. Thanks mate


----------



## st33ly (Jul 16, 2011)

This is a fantastic find 

Love the cars? lol.


----------



## rambling rose (Jul 16, 2011)

*The car*

Looks like an old Chev, 40's style. Perhaps the ghost inds the place looks like something out of Harry Potter


----------



## lost (Jul 16, 2011)

It's a Morris Minor, surely.


----------



## maximus (Jul 16, 2011)

lost said:


> It's a Morris Minor, surely.



Defo a moggy minor van.


Nice pics.


----------



## the|td4 (Jul 18, 2011)

Looks to be a Series II landy as well there, any more pics of that?


----------



## neill (Jul 18, 2011)

the|td4 said:


> Looks to be a Series II landy as well there, any more pics of that?



Yep, here's all the pictures I have of the Landy - I think it's Series 1! 

I first saw the Moggy Van and started taking pics of that. It was after I had got my foot wet, my legs stung and a bramble up my ass I looked around... this was originally the farm yard, it really is a jungle there. I started to look for a way into the barn at the back (which I failed to get into), and it was then I saw the Landy only 10ft ahead of the Moggy. It may be a Series 2, but I could not get to the side to see the doors - Small doors = Series 1

I am going to keep an eye on this place because the house is something else, so I'll take another look at the Landy then.






















That's it.

N.


----------



## The Archivist (Jul 19, 2011)

Interesting place and well spotted. I love the Morris Minor hiding in the bushes!


----------

